# dog license, tax, registration



## chris (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi have tried on the search facility for this and cant find anything.

A spanish friend has just told me that i need to register and pay tax on a dog in spain that is over 25kg. in weight. Apparantley it should be muzzled and on the lead at all times as well as registered at the town hall and given a license number. It should also be insured. i have two dogs both over 25kg and both love to run off the lead in an appropriate place and both do not need a muzzle. Does any one else have any other info on this. Would like to not get a fine but could never comply to muzzling my dogs.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

chris said:


> Hi have tried on the search facility for this and cant find anything.
> 
> A spanish friend has just told me that i need to register and pay tax on a dog in spain that is over 25kg. in weight. Apparantley it should be muzzled and on the lead at all times as well as registered at the town hall and given a license number. It should also be insured. i have two dogs both over 25kg and both love to run off the lead in an appropriate place and both do not need a muzzle. Does any one else have any other info on this. Would like to not get a fine but could never comply to muzzling my dogs.


What dog have you got?? It may be considered as being on the dangerous list (even if it's not that inclined to you!). In which case it will have to be registered.

I've not heard about taxing the dog though if its over 25kg - I've got a golden who weighs in about 40kg. Your dog should be chipped and vaccinated - and usually insurance for animals is covered on the house insurance. Basically if your dog should cause any damage, it's covered within the clause on the public liability insurance which is part of your property insurance.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

This is the legal bit....

De hecho la ley define como animales potencialmente peligrosos a aquellos que "pertenecen a la fauna salvaje y son utilizados como animales domésticos o de compañía y a aquellos que pertenecen a especies o razas que tengan capacidad de causar muerte o lesiones a las personas o a otros animales y daños a las cosas".

En cuanto a perros se refiere, se consideran por ley potencialmente peligrosas a las siguientes especies y sus cruces:
- Pit Bull Terrier
- Staffordshire Bul Terrier
- American Staffordshire Terrier
- Dogo Argentino
- Fila Brasileiro
- Tosa Inu
- Akita Inu

Por otro lado es labor de los Ayuntamientos el establecer un listado de animales, razas y especies potencialmente peligrosos y controlar su tenencia. Cada Ayuntamiento esta en la obligación de tener un censo de los animales potencialmente peligrosos que habitan en su ciudad, éstos deberán estar clasificados por especies. En este registro deberá constar además cualquier incidencia que se produzca en relación al animal así como cambios de titularidad en la posesión del animal, pérdida o muerte y seguimiento sanitario.

Para poseer un animal tipificado como peligroso es obligatorio obtener una licencia administrativa y cumplir una serie de requisitos como ser mayor de edad, no estar incapacitado, no tener antecedentes penales y no haber incumplido anteriormente la normativa de tenencia de animales potencialmente peligrosos. Los propietarios de este tipo de animales deberán también aprobar un test de aptitud psicológica y hacerse un seguro de responsabilidad civil.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Actually Tallulah, what chris has said I've seen recently, that with some councils I't's all the dogs you listed + anything over 25kgs. I'll have to try & find it again. I've got 2 that are just over that are not reg with the council. As the sign says 'The dogs are not dangerous but the owner is'. I can't believe that many Spaniards register anything that's not on the list & normally not them eather !


----------



## chris (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi i have an italian spinone about 40kg ish and a boxer pup 25kg thanks, not dangerous in any way shape or form. Not on list but more concerned with the 25kg+ bit. Have never seen another large dog muzzled but really would like to know for my own piece of mind. Dogs are chipped, vaccinated etc, but spinone has UK chip so need to change that to spanish one.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

chris said:


> Hi i have an italian spinone about 40kg ish and a boxer pup 25kg thanks, not dangerous in any way shape or form. Not on list but more concerned with the 25kg+ bit. Have never seen another large dog muzzled but really would like to know for my own piece of mind. Dogs are chipped, vaccinated etc, but spinone has UK chip so need to change that to spanish one.


Spinones are gorgeous, aren't they!! 




Gus & Chris,

Had a look and saw references only in Spanish blogs eg opinions in an Asturias blog, but nothing in the legislative pages and definitely not in our province here in Galicia's government (Xunta) page.

It does say on the legal doc that obviously there may be variations depending on your ayuntamiento. If you can find out anything definitive legally re. the weight issue, pls let us know!

Are you aware for example that even the chip issue is quite complicated here - last time we spoke to our vet there was a Galicia database, a national database and European database and a dog brought in to the region could be in any of those and a UK chipped dog will probably not be in anything other than the UK database and moving it to one of the above three is a bit of an admin nightmare, apparently - but then nothing's easy is it??!

xx

ps - there's also extra dogs considered as dangerous in Galicia which isn't mentioned on the general list, so you'll need to check your local region.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi, re; microchips, both mine had UK chips & when I went to the vets here ,got new cards, vaccinations etc,; after a year the vet said to me "if you live here permanently, I'll change the chips over to Spain". That's what he did, just took the barcode numbers from the existing chips & changed them to the Murcian database. Their new 'Tarjetas' arrived complete with all details. 

While i've been typing it's coming back to me it's on another site. I'll go & find it.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Here it is,

David The Dogman PROBLEMS / ANSWERS
In addition this also apparently applies;

Those animals that display all or most of the following characteristics: 

* Strong musculature, powerful or athletic constitution, robustness, agility, vigour and endurance.
* Strong character and marked courage.
* Short hair.
* Thoracic perimeter between 60 and 80 centimeters (24 and 32 inches), height at the shoulder between 50 and 70 centimeters (20 and 28 inches) and weight over 20 kg (44 lbs).
* Voluminous, square, robust head, with a wide and large skull and muscular and pronounced cheeks. Strong and large jaws, robust, wide and deep snout.
* Broad, short and muscled neck.
* Broad, thick, deep chest, with arched ribs and short and muscled back.
* Straight, parallel and robust forelegs and very muscular hindquarters, with relatively long hindlegs at a moderate angle.
Actually you do not register the dog only,but yourself as the owner & ,apparently, only the licence holder can walk the animal!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

In that dogman article I liked the bit about psycological testing similar to gun licenses. My friend has a shotgun licence & they did both the test for car licence renewal & shotgun @ the same time.Blood pressure & " can you see the bottom line on the eye chart" 27 E for car licence & 40 E for shotgun ???? You have to laugh.


----------



## chris (Jul 5, 2007)

Thank you all, yes italian spinone are a beautiful breed full of character but never ever aggresive, well as long as you are not a rabbit, but they are not fast enough to catch one!

The boxer is as beautiful as the spinone and a well rcognised breed he does cover some of the details on the above list but as long as boxer dont appear on the dangerous dog list which i would have thought would be unlikely i think i am ok.

Thanks for your help 

Will try and ask at the local council to see if they want dogs over 25KG registered.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> He
> 
> Those animals that display all or most of the following characteristics:
> 
> ...


That description matches most rugby/american football players and some of those are muzzled too!


----------



## nina874 (Mar 13, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> Actually Tallulah, what chris has said I've seen recently, that with some councils I't's all the dogs you listed + anything over 25kgs. I'll have to try & find it again. I've got 2 that are just over that are not reg with the council. As the sign says 'The dogs are not dangerous but the owner is'. I can't believe that many Spaniards register anything that's not on the list & normally not them eather !


Thats a worry, my 3 Newfoundlands weigh over 40kgs each, and both my labs tip in at about 30kgs, but they are all the dumbest bunch ever. I will have to check what the rulings are in the areas I am looking at. Its not like noone will notice them


----------

